# Sitz markers evaluate transit time,your experience



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have took a Sitz marker pill the 2 of november and i will get an x-ray tommorrow probably to evaluate where the rings are.I would like to know how your procedure has been.Web site:http://www.konsyl.com/products/sitzmarks.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Never done this but it sounds similar to the "corn kernal" test







Mind you, you do that one at home and have to keep an eye open


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OK i just came back from the Radiology clinic.These guys didn't told anything about the test result.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Grrr! I hate it when they do that! Did you have to swallow all those rings? Ugh! I think that'd make me throw up! (Strong gag reflex).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In fact,you only take a pill full of very small rings.You don't feel anything from it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ahhh, that I could do. Have become quite an expert at swallowing pills these days


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Have you got the test results yet?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Tommorrow my favorite false blond.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. Thinking about changing it back







Just not the right colour for me I don't think. Have always been happy being a brunette! Let me know how you go with the results







Good luck. I hope you get some answers (I'm currently waiting on my GI appointment. Having a cat scan and possibly MRI done. Money, money, money







)


----------



## 13347 (Nov 16, 2005)

So how did your results turn out?Blu33b1rd


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have my x-rays,i don't see any markers left.I still wait the radiologist report but look like i'm not a true C.I "knew" it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

So what does it mean if you are not a "true C"? That you are not really constipated even though you feel like you are?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't have colonic inertia.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Spasman,On what days did you have the x-rays? And how many bowel movements did you have during the test? Also, could you see the rings in your stool when they came out (like if you were to break up the stool to search)? Take Care.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The rings are really small but you "could" see them...There is two method to evaluate the transit see:http://www.konsyl.com/products/sitzmarks.htm


----------

